# Message Board Pet Peeves!?



## alicia8406 (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay, I'm not sure if this has been done before, but this is kind of a spin-off of magneticheart's thread about annoying/rude things. What things do people do on message boards that annoys you? I know it's just the internet and all, so we probably don't take things as seriously, but I know I've had some "WTF?" moments on some boards. And I don't necessarily mean on MUT, but any board you frequent.

My biggest pet peeve is when people try to "one-up" the previous poster and impress the world with their "expertise." On one board I frequent, someone will ask for technical advice and another will give some guidance, only to be met with post after post of basically "You're stupid and wrong, and this is why...I know what I'm talking about, and you don't." Ugh, get over yourself!

I also hate e-gangsters (who have the most "keyboard courage" but would never have the nerve to say most things in real life) , newbie-bullies (who discredit anything someone has to say based on their low post count) and post whores (who will mindlessly reply to anything just to drive up their posts), lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

It bugs me when people read the original post, but nothing after it and then reply. Especially with old threads, the original poster oftentimes has already reached a solution to any questions they had when they originally posted. Or the context of the thread has shifted some, so what they post doesn't make any sense. lol.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 18, 2008)

When someone says something with the clear intention of it being mean, and throw a damn smiley face on the end




(shoot me please)

Improper English (IF YOU LIVE IN THE FREAKING US!!!!!!!!!), no capitalizing of things like the first letter of the first word..

The board ***** (every board has one) Rude for no freaking reason to the most sensitive topics.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 18, 2008)

Cold A$$ hearted b*tches who think they can say whatever they want and expect people to put up with it, or pretend that they are funny.

Bad grammar, even more when you know that they are native english speakers, ( or any other language for that matter )

People that never capitalize their thread titles or capitalize the first letter when they write in their thread, ugh.

When someone bumps and old arse thread, say a 2006 one and never look at the dates to see how old they are.

i know there are other things that make my liver boil but i can't remember atm, so i'll leave it at that LOL


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't stand it when ppl are big b*tches and instead of just being nice, they post negatives comments to answer their threads. If you can't say anything nice, whether you answer their question or not, then don't post anything at all. Rudeness is not necessary on any cir***stance here at mut.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 18, 2008)

One word replies really annoy me or when a popular member posts something and then everyone agrees or starts picking on someone with an opposite view. Very annoying.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2008)

trolls





also please look at the date of that thread before bumping it


----------



## Andi (Jun 18, 2008)

People who donÂ´t use punctuation or paragraphs they just write like this and itÂ´s so hard to read especially when the post is so long and people who write like this OMG r u serious plz peopl take tha time to type out wordz n use punctuation

. (big dot at the end of my rant)

I love dots and commas


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with what most of you have said about grammar/punctuation and when peoples opinions don't get taken into consideration because they have a low post count.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 18, 2008)

Not many things bug me, EXCEPT...Rudeness.

I mean all out name calling and crappy judgements. I've seen it a couple of times on MUT, but I am happy to see that the mods take care of it quickly.


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I've seen it a couple of times on MUT, but I am happy to see that the mods take care of it quickly.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 18, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## Ricci (Jun 18, 2008)

Nothing except for obvious rudeness with a smiley at the end I seen it happen here numerous times


----------



## Jinx (Jun 18, 2008)

People that type in "text speak" like it's just "u nd ur frend" reading the messages. Totally stupid.

People that don't break up their message at least into paragraph so they have ONE HUGE paragraph. I can't even bother with mess and don't read those.

People who use very tiny fonts. C'mon! It's a computer screen!! The little fonts are hard to read for us old folks!!!!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 18, 2008)

This thread made me laugh.

"Trolls" Hahaha, Aude. That was so random but funny. I'm picturing actual trolls for some reason. Anyways...

I agree on the first poster about people one upping each other. I see it very often in the IDMB boards. It's so nerdy, haha. Which shows some people take things too seriously. I know it's teh int3rnetz and all. But I find it difficult when folks can't see the humor/sarcasm behind a post. Most of time, you can tell when one is joking around and when one is just being an ass.

Definitely the whole, never using paragraphs, periods or commas! Especially not using paragraphs. When I see a long post and no spaces between them, it becomes frustrating to read it and sometimes I just don't bother for that reason. I don't have much of an issue with grammar. As long as I understand what the person is saying, I'm fine. Which is where periods and commas come in handy. Without them, it's just a whole bunch of jibber jabber.

I have a thing about one-worded responses (or post whores). Once in awhile, it's okay - but when someone writes less than a few words in every post... just shows me a boring poster. Therefor making me bored reading it. I don't like being bored


----------



## nanzmck (Jun 18, 2008)

It's interesting that on this board, proper capitalization and punctuation are important, but on the other boards that I read, it is the opposite. For instance, I've seen on several occasions that if someone replies to a thread and is completely_ proper_, it is seen as kind of condescending.

It is good to know this, as I usually don't bother to capitalize. I will now, when I post here anyway.

Edit: To answer the original question, my biggest peeve is when one of the trolls decides that they don't like someone, and everyone will gang up on that person. It's like people will just take the trolls word, because they're so known or something. Being a veteran doesn't mean you're always right!


----------



## CoverGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Most of the people on here are nice, but I hate how some people think it's okay to be mean, just because it's the internet.

Otherwise nothing really bothers me on MUT.


----------



## Manda (Jun 18, 2008)

The rude, mean people who put others down or act like they are better than everyone else.

I agree on the people who text type or type all in slang and made up words- dat iz sum shizzy fo sho... huh???


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 18, 2008)

people who create drama for the sake of creating drama.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 19, 2008)

Bad spelling, not just a word, but the whole damn paragraph, from their native country of course. And I am guilty of using some text words, like "IDK" or "prolly". I can spell them out, but I text/email my hubby all day, that I'm used to it.

Replying w/ something totally irrelavent.

And what Celly said about the "boring poster".


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 19, 2008)

I hate when I post something very personal or something that I really need advice on and like 200 people view it and there's only like 3 posts! Nothing makes me feel more unimportant on a message board than that. Start a thread about Paris Hilton or Brittany Spears outfits and it's like 4 pages long though! LOL Sorry for the rant, it's just happened too many times and it really hurts my feelings. I hesitate to post anything about my personal life because of it!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When someone says something with the clear intention of it being mean, and throw a damn smiley face on the end




(shoot me please)
Improper English (IF YOU LIVE IN THE FREAKING US!!!!!!!!!), no capitalizing of things like the first letter of the first word..

The board ***** (every board has one) Rude for no freaking reason to the most sensitive topics.

hahahha- pretty much sums it up for me


----------



## Aprill (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate when I post something very personal or something that I really need advice on and like 200 people view it and there's only like 3 posts! Nothing makes me feel more unimportant on a message board than that. Start a thread about Paris Hilton or Brittany Spears outfits and it's like 4 pages long though! LOL Sorry for the rant, it's just happened too many times and it really hurts my feelings. I hesitate to post anything about my personal life because of it! Dont feel bad about that!! I think it happens to us all, and sometimes people just cant relate. And sometimes that's a good thing cause you dont want the board fool giving dumb advice




I see that all the time here, but it is much easier for people to talk about someone than it is to give good advice.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

I kind of feel the same as AprilRayne, you're like, ok, did those other 197 people just bar off/laugh at my issue?!

lol

I get really irritated when I see old threads being bumped. Esp. if they're MY threads (I started them) and the response is something foolish that isn't even relevant - a fluff post





LOL

eta - aprill, what if it's a jokey comment, and you just want to make clear that it's a joke?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 19, 2008)

I dont get it, you mean to what I said to her?

Jokes are fine, that's cool, Im not trying to give advice as to how someone should post, Im simply saying that I personally would not want someone leaving dumb comments to me on a rant or advice. I cant break it down without sounding like an *******...I have examples!!!!!!! LOL?


----------



## esha (Jun 19, 2008)

Basically all of the above.

Especially when gurlz tHinK itZ lyke kewl 2 talk lyke diz. Seriously??!? Don't even post it because chances are it's pointless and it takes 3 times as long to read it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate when I post something very personal or something that I really need advice on and like 200 people view it and there's only like 3 posts! Nothing makes me feel more unimportant on a message board than that. Start a thread about Paris Hilton or Brittany Spears outfits and it's like 4 pages long though! LOL Sorry for the rant, it's just happened too many times and it really hurts my feelings. I hesitate to post anything about my personal life because of it! Aww...please don't let that get to you too much!




I think if it's a serious thread asking for personal advice like that, people may not respond right away and may view it a few times, trying to think of some good advice for you. I know sometimes I don't say anything because I'm scared to give crazy bad advice! Especially when it's something really serious! I think the "Paris Hilton" type threads get a lot of posts because people aren't worried about saying the wrong thing, they can just let it all out without worrying about hurting someone or the original poster suffering serious consequences due to following your advice!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

lol as an example, say I said something directed at Celly like

"hey biatch! you suck!" but I'm not serious... so I add the smiley face

I do know what you mean too, but I just wondered if it extended to that 'I'm being sarcastic not serious' thing


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2008)

When people don't follow this:

Quote:

Private Message Your Concerns: If you ever have any questions concerning forum policies, rather than post a message on the forum, it is better to ask those who enforce the policies of the forum directly. Please feel free to send a private message to the moderators whenever you have a question about this.
Don't Repost Closed/Deleted Threads: If a thread has been deleted or closed, do not start another thread on this same subject or it will also be deleted or closed.
Ignore When Necessary: If someone on the forum rubs you the wrong way, rather than telling him/her them off on the forum, simply ignore.
Post Where Appropriate: There are a number of different categories on the forums to post your questions and thoughts. This is so that we can all go to the area of interest when reading other posts. Try to post questions in the appropriate forum. Moderators will move them if needed(you will receive an auto Private Message tell you where it was moved to), but it's easier for all concerned if they are where they belong in the first place.
Thread Highjacking: Do not post new problems on someone else's thread. That's called hijacking. Aside from being rude, your question may get lost in the shuffle.
Donâ€™t Yell: Once you figure out where to post, remember that using all capital letters on-line is considered SHOUTING! Also, try not to use "text speak" since we have many international users and it may be hard on them to understand what is being posted. Also, AvOiD tYpInG lIkE tHiS.
Be Friendly: I'm sure you've seen people use smiley faces in their email to you. These are often used to make sure we understand when someone is joking or teasing us, and his/her comments are just made in jest. Since we can't hear the infliction in another's tone of voice or see his/her face, it's often hard to understand if someone is joking or not.
BE PROFESSIONAL -- AVOID FLAMES OR PROFANITY: If you do feel the need to be critical, make it constructive criticism. If you're addressing the behavior in the forum, do address the behavior, not the person. Personal attacks (flame wars) are bad form. Ask yourself: would you say the same thing if you were face-to-face in person?
NO TROLLING: What is a troll? It's a person who posts something which is bound to stir people up and then sits back and watches as dozens of people jump in and start arguing. Sometimes trolls get their friends to join in or post under different names. Generally they will do anything it takes to get attention. If you see a message like this, please try and refrain from replying to it - it may well be deleted anyway.
Think Positive: Some times it's hard to know how to take another member's reply to your post. When in doubt, consider someone's reply as positive. Generally it is, and it'll make you feel better!
Accept Others' Opinions: The forum is a great place to share our opinions about the things we love. Often we will read ideas that we don't necessarily agree with. That will happen. However, try to avoid bashing other members' opinions. They are entitled to their opinion just as you are. Consider the old saying "if you can't say anything nice, then don't say anything at all." While the forum is obviously a place to give opinions, it is not a place to rant, vent, or pick fights. If you see a discussion is getting out of hand, let one of the moderators know via private message so we can step in.
Have Fun &amp; Make Friends: This is the most important rule.
This last one is strictly personal - from me to you. You are posting problems and asking complete strangers to solve them with no expectation of reward other than the satisfaction of knowing we helped. Hey - that's what we're here for and we're happy to do it. Still, as is the case with pretty much everything we do in life, an occasional "please" and "thank you" won't hurt and are really nice to hear.
Searching: When at all possible, use the Search function. Its be the best way to find some information on a product/technique that you want more details on. If you have a question on it, its possible that others before you did too and they probably posted a question about it.
Bumping: Don't bump threads for the sake of upping your post count or if you haven't received a response. If older threads keep being bumped up, new threads that have current information will be jumbled with the bumped threads. If your post hasn't had a response, it could be because no one that has read it has a response to it. That is why its a good thing to ue the Search button too... you could get your answer before even having to post.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting Marisol.

I get mostly irritated when people post the same threads over and over and do not use the search function.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 19, 2008)

Poor grammar, no punctuation, not using paragraphs or using a font colour that is impossible to read, are all things that drive me up the wall.

The whole point of a forum is DISCUSSION, so when people post a one worded response, I wonder why they even bother responding in the first place. I'm not perfect, I'm sure I have done it before, but generally, I think that if you are going to join a forum, then I would expect that you want to actually post and post with substance.

When people don't actually introduce themselves in the user INTRODUCTION forum. The whole point is to help us get to know you! All we need are the basics, your name, age, where you're from and a little about yourself.


----------



## esha (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When people don't actually introduce themselves in the user INTRODUCTION forum. The whole point is to help us get to know you! All we need are the basics, your name, age, where you're from and a little about yourself. Oops, I must've missed that forum when I first joined.




but uhh.. Hi, I'm Esha. 19, female and love make-up just as much as the next person.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 19, 2008)

I felt the same way sometimes April!

I don't know... personally for me I think it's kind of silly to worry about punctuation, capitalization, grammar.. etc. I try my best for mine to be proper.. but I know it's not, so I don't get annoyed if someone else's is not. I feel there's more important things to worry about like plain old rude and downright mean posters.

I get annoyed by drama queens too... but I just tend to ignore them, and then I forget there here.. (I'm not saying here on MUT... just forums in general)


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate when I post something very personal or something that I really need advice on and like 200 people view it and there's only like 3 posts! Nothing makes me feel more unimportant on a message board than that. Start a thread about Paris Hilton or Brittany Spears outfits and it's like 4 pages long though! LOL Sorry for the rant, it's just happened too many times and it really hurts my feelings. I hesitate to post anything about my personal life because of it! I agree, that does suck. But like Aprill &amp; Shaundra said, the ones who do respond make it worth while.
But I wish more responses go towards to the makeup forum, since that's the most popular feature. Especially in recommendation or something. When I try to remember, I give advices in stuff I know instead of just viewing and leaving.

But we all go through it :/ And the forum has slowed down in member post as of late...


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 19, 2008)

I know what I said shouldn't matter because I'm asking people I don't even know, but it's a let down when you're really anticipating reading what people have to say and you log in and there's no new posts or only 2 or 3 posts usually from MOD's!! LOL Because MOD's rule and they want to let you know that they care.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *esha129* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oops, I must've missed that forum when I first joined.




but uhh.. Hi, I'm Esha. 19, female and love make-up just as much as the next person.

lol Hey Esha, I'm Rebecca, 20 years old from Australia




I'm more talking about when they make a thread and all it says is.

"Hi I'm new here!"

More detail please!!!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 19, 2008)

I think the thing that bothers me the most is when people only posts questions, never say thanks, and never contribute to the forum. Questions are great, and they add to boards, but it has to work both ways...people help you out, and you should help others out by adding your input and suggestions.


----------



## Karren (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When someone says something with the clear intention of it being mean, and throw a damn smiley face on the end



(shoot me please)
*Improper English (IF YOU LIVE IN THE FREAKING US!!!!!!!!!), no capitalizing of things like the first letter of the first word*..

The board ***** (every board has one) Rude for no freaking reason to the most sensitive topics.

Hey!!! Some of us are Engineers ya know!!! So we have an excuse for poor inglish...


----------



## Anthea (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't have many issues, I agree with many of the views above.

My main peeve is hard to read font colour combined with a small font size. I have trouble reading those. I also don't like it when people are intentionally mean or unfriendly.

AprilRayne, I agree with Aprill and Shaundra. For example: I might visit a post asking advise but often don't because I am afraid I might give the wrong advise, don't know anything about the subject or I would be just repeating what advise has been offered above. I would not be too concerned its quality not quantity that matters.

I think my main fault is poor spelling. Sorry everyone


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 19, 2008)

This thread has been pretty hepful for me. Not only am I fairly new to mut, but this is my first message board ever. So learning the lingo and etiquette is great! Trolling~ Must have missed that when I read rules and such! Had no idea what you all were talking about, thanks Marisol.

Anywho, I am sure I have committed some of these offenses... one-word responses, viewing and not responding (if I have nothing helpful or relevent to add), and I am sure spelling and grammar.





And I am sure I will continue to..........ooops, owell!


----------



## cheller (Jun 19, 2008)

haha. on this forum ive been noticing how the C-U-M in every word like cir***stances &lt;--see] gets starred out. its pretty stupid. fix it.

&amp; i also love not capitalizing my words. it doesnt mean that im illiterate. it just means that "i do what i want!!". hahahaa. there HAVE to be more annoying things to you people apart from capitalization. but i do agree that typing like a caveman just makes you look dumb...you actually ARE illiterate. ahaha. &amp; if you arent...spellcheck. derrr.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 19, 2008)

Ooh my thread has a 'spin-off' haha






I'm a bit of a grammar freak so it annoys me when people type in text message speak. Some abbreviations like tbh or lol I do use so I'm not talking about that but it's when every word is an abbreviation that bugs me. It takes up your time trying to translate them!

I agree about people who are mean on message boards. There's no need for it! You could put someone else off posting because of a rude comment so don't post if you're going to be rude. I also agree about people who are mean then put a



at the end because everyone knows they're being mean so the smiley doesn't make a difference. I do sometimes wish that people who are being sarcastic when they post would put some sort of smiley or wink or whatever at the end of what they say 'cos sarcasm doesn't really come across when you read it.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cheller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha. on this forum ive been noticing how the C-U-M in every word like cir***stances &lt;--see] gets starred out. its pretty stupid. fix it. I think you're tone is coming off as a bit rude . You're not the only one that has noticed the over-active filters for swear words. It's a software issue.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cheller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha. on this forum ive been noticing how the C-U-M in every word like cir***stances &lt;--see] gets starred out. its pretty stupid. fix it. 
&amp; i also love not capitalizing my words. it doesnt mean that im illiterate. it just means that "i do what i want!!". hahahaa. there HAVE to be more annoying things to you people apart from capitalization. but i do agree that typing like a caveman just makes you look dumb...you actually ARE illiterate. ahaha. &amp; if you arent...spellcheck. derrr.

I think you have to remember that for alot of our users, English is not their first language. Like in Michal's thread you posted that she typed like a caveman. I know you said you were kidding, but that could've really hurt her feelings! When I saw it, I was like, I can't believe she wrote that! LOL Anyway, I really admire people from all over the world that have taken the time to learn English and are very good at it. So if someone types like a "caveman" it's probably because they're trying the best they can and it's not their native language!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 19, 2008)

Michals thread seemed to have dissapeared

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you have to remember that for alot of our users, English is not their first language. Like in Michal's thread you posted that she typed like a caveman. I know you said you were kidding, but that could've really hurt her feelings! When I saw it, I was like, I can't believe she wrote that! LOL Anyway, I really admire people from all over the world that have taken the time to learn English and are very good at it. So if someone types like a "caveman" it's probably because they're trying the best they can and it's not their native language!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cheller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha. on this forum ive been noticing how the C-U-M in every word like cir***stances &lt;--see] gets starred out. its pretty stupid. fix it. 
&amp; i also love not capitalizing my words. it doesnt mean that im illiterate. it just means that "i do what i want!!". hahahaa. there HAVE to be more annoying things to you people apart from capitalization. but i do agree that typing like a caveman just makes you look dumb...you actually ARE illiterate. ahaha. &amp; if you arent...spellcheck. derrr.

Some spellcheckers will also make you capitalize



and some people around here are not english native speakers, so they try their best to explain themselves in other languages.

There are a lot of words that get starred out, its software, if you arent a webmaster then you won't understand it, but we can't fix it just because it bothers you or myself even, software has a mind of its own and it does corrections like that on its own as well.

If you don't like capitalizing your sentences that is ok, as long as its not a threat title, cause we will always fix it for you



that is part of our job.

If people don't like doing it, we will do it for them





Also, read our forum Netiquette, that way you won't get an infraction or warning for coming across as rude to other members.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Michals thread seemed to have dissapeared It was deleted by the user's request.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha ***.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cheller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha. on this forum ive been noticing how the C-U-M in every word like cir***stances &lt;--see] gets starred out. its pretty stupid. fix it. 
&amp; i also love not capitalizing my words. it doesnt mean that im illiterate. it just means that "i do what i want!!". hahahaa. there HAVE to be more annoying things to you people apart from capitalization. but i do agree that typing like a caveman just makes you look dumb...you actually ARE illiterate. ahaha. &amp; if you arent...spellcheck. derrr.

Make sure that you read this and it is coming from ME tell who you want do what you want, since you cant control your nasty attitude, I CAN and WILL remedy it for you.

First of all, you talking about a longstanding member here that has been loyal, and polite to this board wont be tolerated. She is not from the United States, and if she types like a caveman, so what. Dont read it move on. You were not "j/k" and I made sure to edit it because that my dear is disgusting. We have software here, so that's why some words are censored. You dont like that, click the red x in the upper right hand corner of your window.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 19, 2008)

Dang!

Koombaya everyone!

Like April said...there is a red X on the top right or for you apple users, a red circle on the left. Calling people names is immature and TACKY!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think i might the grammer that bad. We have plenty of regular posters who don't speak much english to began with but I'm not gonna try and get mad about it. The fact that they take the time to join MUT from another country, learning english as a second language, amazes me and shows me that they have a real love for MUT and makeup in general.

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Make sure that you read this and it is coming from ME tell who you want do what you want, since you cant control your nasty attitude, I CAN and WILL remedy it for you. 
First of all, you talking about a longstanding member here that has been loyal, and polite to this board wont be tolerated. She is not from the United States, and if she types like a caveman, so what. Dont read it move on. You were not "j/k" and I made sure to edit it because that my dear is disgusting. We have software here, so that's why some words are censored. You dont like that, click the red x in the upper right hand corner of your window.

I think you pretty much summed it all up.



I hope Michael's okay and unbothered?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope so too. She's a sweetheart!

That's actually one of the things I love about MUT, the rudeness, nasty comments etc are really limited, and those that are posted are deleted, as we have seen. It's nice to know that someone will do something about it, that being a plain out ******* is not tolerated.

And THAT is what we have the stars for, friends



LOL


----------



## Ricci (Jun 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you pretty much summed it all up.



I hope Michael's okay and unbothered? Not sure she did get the thread deleted


----------



## Jessica (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nanzmck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Edit: To answer the original question, my biggest peeve is when one of the trolls decides that they don't like someone, and everyone will gang up on that person. It's like people will just take the trolls word, because they're so known or something. Being a veteran doesn't mean you're always right!

I completely agree!! I also hate the cattiness. I hate when I try to befriend someone by leaving them a hello under their comments on their profile and not one reply back. Yet they've replied back to the other comments. I dont think I have ever done anything to offend anyone here. If I have I would like to know so I can correct it.
Oh and i hate cliques.

I am guilty of not always capitalizing...lmao...I will try harder


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Spelling!! I know I am guilty for that one sometimes, but thats because I am lazy. Usually I try to make a good effort in all my posts.

I also don't like when someone posts a question, and someone replies: I am not sure, or I don't know....but I think someone here surely does!!

That annoys me, I think you should skip the post if you don't know and move on to a post where you can clearly help out. I do it all the time, I don't reply to a lot of posts because sometimes I can't relate or because I know someone else could give better advice.

And the rudeness, I hate that...I read a lot of posts here and I am suprised on how rude people can be. I don't see how people can get so much confidence hiding behind a computer.

and novels... J/K, I don't mind them in the rant/advice section...I know that some muter's have a lot to say.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anywho, I am sure I have committed some of these offenses... one-word responses, viewing and not responding (if I have nothing helpful or relevent to add), and I am sure spelling and grammar.



And I am sure I will continue to..........ooops, owell!

Yeah me too! I apologize if I do any of these annoying things. I usually hop on here at night, and by that point I am delirious and tired as hell but want to do some Mutting.


----------



## Annia (Jun 21, 2008)

It really doesn't bother me, but threads where people do not use paragraphs I just skip those kinds of posts. If they didn't want to take the time to make it legible then why should I take the time to read it?

Another one I can think of is when people just read the first post and reply to a 3 page thread and the first post is no longer relevant or the subject matter had vastly changed overtime.

Edit: I wasn't going to mention this, but I decided to edit my post anyways because I wanted to compliment some members. Thanks to all who supported Michal. I don't understand why people like to be jerks. Just reverse the situation... how would you feel posting on a Hebrew website? You know darn well your Hebrew isn't going to be good! If you practiced what you preached then you'd be calling yourself an idiot or caveman as well. *Michal is such a sweetheart!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 21, 2008)

When I mentioned one word posts, I meant the people who do that for their majority of posts.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 21, 2008)

I also hate it when people don't pay attention to the date of a post. Like someone posts that they might be pregnant in Jan and someone posts in it in like May and says "hope you find out soon." LOL It's like, um they probably already know by now! LOL Or if someone posts that they forgot their birth control pill and months later someone will post "go get the morning after pill". LOL


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a problem with bullies, they'll belittle, people and call them rude names. And just start fights, just to get a reaction. I've never seen any of the users on Makeup Talk behave like that, but it's very common on some of the other message boards I post on.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I completely agree!! I also hate the cattiness. I hate when I try to befriend someone by leaving them a hello under their comments on their profile and not one reply back. Yet they've replied back to the other comments. I dont think I have ever done anything to offend anyone here. If I have I would like to know so I can correct it. Ooooh.. I'm sorry if I don't reply to anyone who leaves a comment! I nver know if anyone has left one because there is no alert that I know of- not like if there is a pm there is an email alert; otherwise you have to remember to go into the profile to check.I don't check because it doesn't occur to me that anyone left a comment, lol!!


----------



## fawp (Jun 22, 2008)

People that type lIKE tHIS, lIkE tHiS, like this, and l!k3 +h!s.

That sheez drives me _crazy_.


----------



## MissMissy (Jun 22, 2008)

i dont like rude replys, like when someone asks a question and someone responds like they should no the answer to the question they just asked.. kinda sucks!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 22, 2008)

when people use the number 3 to replace the letter e

when someone has posted a lot of pics in their thread and then someone comes by and quotes it!


----------



## Tasneem! (Jun 22, 2008)

People with some long ass signatures, that are just way too long...


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL MissBGlam I did that today with the 3!




but I don't usually, haha!

I really don't like it on FOTD or whatever where several people have got stuff up, and someone will have gone to the effort of going through EVERY PERSON, but will leave you out. And they do it repeatedly so it becomes obvious that they just don't like yours and can't think of anything nice to say.

I always make sure if I mention one person specifically i also make a small comment on the other people who have posted. Regardless of whether it's my style of makeup or I'd wear it, I think they should get snaps for going to that effort.

Don't you think?





I try not to post if I think I'll say something mean, LOL


----------



## Ricci (Jun 22, 2008)

what I dont like is

when a person uses yellow for font or number one for size


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like non-flattering font colors. At times, I go through each forum template to see if it works on the most popular ones. Or the fonts that are hard to read - all graffiti looking. It looks pretty for graphing but Hay-zeus is it hideous to read.

And ditto to Jinx, I hardly look at my profile and sometimes comments get knocked off before I see them so it doesn't occur to me to check for older ones. Ah well, hope no one takes offense if I don't comment on their profiles...


----------



## shesadiva (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm new here but I'm a member of several forum.

Many people have rude members for the sake of being rude.

I hate does hu txt spik and TyPe LiKe Thi$--&gt; it creeps me out! lol


----------

